

How I Moved Away from Mac After Leaving Apple - hack4supper
http://readwrite.com/2014/03/20/apple-mac-windows-pc-balance#awesm=~oAm6T7jrBgv94D

======
htk
That article could be interesting in a number of different ways like -What
software did he choose when switching from osx to windows. (I use both OSs,
and there is always some cryptic obscure tool that I didn't know about).

Instead, it reads like a bunch of diary entries from a guy who worked for
Apple 10 years ago (this is why he claims to know Apple "inside out"), about
some of his past jobs and what OS was used.

Sorry for the negativity, maybe someone else can extract something useful from
the article.

